# Looking for season charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Experienced sailing couple with 3 children looking to get back into sailing, but only have one weekend a month available, more or less. We have experience with this arrangement and have found it to be successful for all involved parties. If you have a 34''-36'' sailboat in the Boston/Newport area and are interested in offsetting some of the costs of ownership, please contact us at [email protected]


----------

